# Ohio Dove & Waterfowl Hunting



## ohiolunker (Jul 1, 2013)

All - I've been an avid fisherman for sometime, but recently I've been bit by the hunting bug. Most of what I know of fishing was because I had family members and friends showing me the ropes from a young age. I'd really like to try my hand at dove and waterfowl hunting; however, I don't know anyone else that goes out for either season (plenty of deer hunters in the family but that's the extent). If there is anyone out there in tinboats land that resides in N.E. Ohio that wouldn't mind someone tagging along this season and trying to learn a thing or two I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks-Ohiolunker.


----------

